
Ask dang: Can we have the best comments of the day/week/month? - S4M
Currently the best comments (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;bestcomments) only show the best comments in a certain period of times (two weeks?). Could we have the best comments of some specified period of time (as I said in the title, I think it would be fine to have best comments of the day, of the week or of the month).<p>I would even volunteer to implement that small feature if you think it&#x27;s a good idea but nobody at YC has time to do it.
======
chmaynard
Daniel’s email address: hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
chmaynard
I often email Dan with suggestions for new features, and he always replies
promptly and gives me a thoughtful response. In most cases, he explains why my
idea isn’t needed or won’t work (just kidding).

~~~
S4M
Yes I can email him but I thought it would be better to ask there so other
people could discuss that suggestion. Now I don't need that feature since I
can implement it myself thanks to brudgers' indication, and since nobody else
seems to be interested in it, there's no reason to add it on the HN server.

------
brudgers
YC's _The Macro_ has highlights and a way to submit.

[http://www.themacro.com/](http://www.themacro.com/)

The search API probably allows hacking up exactly what you want.

[https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api)

~~~
S4M
Indeed, I can get the points of the comments through the API, and then I can
pick only the best comments in a certain time frame. I'm surprised that one
can have access to the score of the comments through the API while they are
hidden when reading normally on the browser. That suggests a new way of
checking HN...

